# NASP coaches please comment



## smlbow (Jan 2, 2005)

Many of our programs have a good base of beginners coaches. What do you do to take your coaches to the next level so they can help shooters improve. What techniques/drills/journals/videos/exercises/feedback methods.... do you use or use with your kids and or volunteers? I have coaches who would to become better and are looking for the next step. I've used USA archery coaching certification as one avenue but more options are needed. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

smlbow,

The NASP BAI is a VERY entry level qualification as you know. Roughly equal to the USAA Level 1 qualification. I have trained many of our local area school coaches to the USAA Level 2 instructor rating. Doing this, I am able to give them a good dose of the NTS so they begin to understand the reasons for the positions they learned in the BAI course. 

There are many good books out there but without hands on training and explanation, books alone just don't seem to help much. I tend to work with the coaches as much or more than the kids in at least two local area schools. Right now, USAA is really the only game in town for more advanced formal learning of the execution of the shot. In my opinion, there are not any more really "good" options out there.

Arne


----------



## smlbow (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Arne, good feedback. Starting to create a list of needed or requested skills for a step 2 or intermediate type NASP coach. Good idea to work more with coaches. Simple and I bet effective.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you will find (if you haven't already) that NASP BAI coaches reach a point where they have their kids shooting in the 260 or higher range and the coaches are afraid to change anything the shooter is doing because the coach is afraid it will hurt the shooter's current level. How's that for a convoluted sentence?

This is the time that the BAIs are ready and receptive to the NTS or what ever advanced form you suggest. They just want more understanding of shooting and some kind of a "road map" plan for teaching shooting. The BAI course gets them started but they soon find themselves "out of their depth" and are reluctant to try to change a moderately high scoring shooter. Level 2 is really just an introduction to the NTS but it is far more than they get in the BAI.

Arne


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Coaching archery isn't like teaching the typical HS classes in that you can't simply read a book and get it. For example, I can write down what it takes to throw a football in a perfect spiral then you can pass a test and repeat the same info...this doesn't mean you can teach someone how to throw a ball. 

When I went for my level 1 and 2 certs, I was quite disappointed in how the course was setup. It seems that even level 2 was quite basic...enough so that I got nothing out of it. By that, I mean nothing new as I'd been in the industry a while and had already been loosly coaching new shooters. When I expressed my concern I was told that I have enough knowledge for level 3...well, where did that come from?

It came from several years of shooting, reading, reading, reading....then asking questions....more reading. But the most important area my knowledge came from was between my ears. As Nuts & bolts says...results testing. I would try everything wright and wrong and observe the results then get back with a higher level coach and discuss my findings. Since I work/helpout at a local range a few nights a week it's easy for me to get there is a lot of opportunity to discuss the technical aspects of the sport.



For a school coach wanting to become a better coach, I'd suggest still getting the level 2 cert then study various aspects of form/technique, nutrition, mental game separately. In addition to that, go and seek a level 3 coach for personal instruction...or other level 2's as well. Just because someone doesn't have a certian number by their name doesn't mean they don't have something to offer. Limbwalker (John Magara) is a prime example...level 2 but had the knowledge of a level 4 coach. Those that say "I have to have X level" are missing out.


----------



## smlbow (Jan 2, 2005)

I hate to say this out loud but. I tend to agree with Fury90flier, I too took the level 2 USA archery cert. and don't feel I really gained any knowledge I didn't already possess. This has kind of kept me from pursuing level 3. Several guys I shoot with are excellent life long shooters and have no certification but are very helpful and knowledgable with others. They are willing to pass on observations of good form and shot execution. So I agree a cert alone, doesn't make a great coach. I am searching for some well defined proficiency levels for coaches and archers. I am probably not reading what I need to read. If you have information please share. Thank all


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Another thing that will greatly help your level 1 instructors move to the next level is to encourage that they also compete in either local league games or local club shoots. They will have a much better real-world grasp of what their students may be going through if they have also experienced the same or similar issues. 

There is a lot that can be learned about teaching from books or classrooms, but nothing can beat the hands on experience of actually participating in the event as a viable learning tool.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Why not buy "beyond NASP" a DVD put out by Tim Strickland who wrote the shooting portion of the NASP program (as I understand).

It's a great DVD and far better teaching aid than any level 1 or 2 archery coaching program. 
Both students and instructors will benefit by watching it. 

Tim has had a very successful coaching career at the highest levels of archery.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

We have an adult achievement club that meets on Wednesdays. One of the NASP coaches joined us. His team is very successful and wins our state NASP every year.
He said he has learned a lot from our group and will share with his team when school starts.
We are also going to conduct a level 2 course in the fall and offer to teachers who want to go to the next level.


----------



## smlbow (Jan 2, 2005)

Montigre. I totally agree with you. It is much easier to relate to the kids through common experiences. Kind of like the "walk in my shoes concept. 
Rugby, you are also correct about the T.S. DVD. It is good. I forgot I had it. 
XForce Girl, great idea getting the parents involved shooting. I have a few dads who will shoot their kids equipment. But making their own league is a good way to get more buy in, understanding and support. I'm going to try this on our Friday night league. 
Thanks everyone. Keep the great ideas glowing.


----------

